# McDonough, GA-3 AKC GSDS FREE



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

From CL:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/915020651.html

Kathryn


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

How sad. The dogs are beautiful and they look so happy. I hope someone nice can take them all in (a lot to hope for, I know, but they look so sweet...) It always worries me when I see people giving dogs away for free. You never really know what kind of people they'll end up with.


----------



## blatallic (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful....I wish the best for them


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Maybe someone should make the poster aware, that GSD's live very well in the city and don't necessarily need a yard.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenMaybe someone should make the poster aware, that GSD's live very well in the city and don't necessarily need a yard.


So true, they are so much more adaptable than some people give them credit for. They don't care where they live as much who they're with. There are ways to get their needed exercise besides having a huge yard.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

how sad, FREE!!! I wish that they would atleast ask for a small rehoming fee.
I too agree that they should be educated on how GSDs live very well in the city and are very adaptable! Hope they get good homes and don't end up in the wrong hands........


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I live w/Angeles in the city! Of course...some cities do have restrictions on number of dogs in apartments and cities (covenants or ordinances)....that can be a pain for people having to move. It is best to ask local vets how the police really enforce those rules...sometimes it is just there to prevent hording. Although....apartment people usually are not receptive to more than they state on the application.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosI live w/Angeles in the city! Of course...some cities do have restrictions on number of dogs in apartments and cities (covenants or ordinances)....that can be a pain for people having to move. It is best to ask local vets how the police really enforce those rules...sometimes it is just there to prevent hording. Although....apartment people usually are not receptive to more than they state on the application.


I could be wrong but it doesn't sound like the owner looked into any of that. Seemed they think the dogs just must have a huge yard.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Could be that the poster is moving some place in the city that won't allow her German Shepherds there, or maybe the owner can't afford the $$$$ pet fee for three German Shepherds.

There's probably a reason why the poster is moving to the city in the first place. It could be something unfortunate (foreclosure, etc.). The area in which they are moving isn't necessarily a high-dollar area of the city to move to.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

In this day and age one ever knows - I do hope this family will be okay if they are going through some difficult time. I do hope the dogs find a good home. It is harder with high energy dogs if you don't have a backyard but it is possible...I do okay while in NC with Angeles. We are up in Minnesota right now and we have a backyard at our place here and he loves it....so do I. I still walk him but I can go run freely with him in the backyard which he loves.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I hope they find good homes too. I know in my hometown there is a 2 dog limit. Not many want GSDs in thier apartments either.








My cousin just got a really nice apartment & needs a $100 pet fee for just a cat! That $100 is going to be while before he can get it(2 teenagers at home + Holidays). Thank goodness his Mom will keep the kitty til he pays.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

You know, I understand the reasons behind pet limits (i.e. so no dog and cat hoarding). However, if someone has the means and wants to have x dogs and x cats why not? It is really irritating to see apartments limit dogs or cats and even charge fees for them, yet a family can have as many kids as they want as well as many as they want in an apartment and no extra monthly kid fees (cause we know they draw on the walls when they are young!!!!). Okay - sorry - it just gets under my skin. People can pump out kids with no limit and can even get government assistance for doing so....but god forbid you have more than 2 dogs in some towns!


----------

